# TivoServer question



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

I have a Series 2 Tivo (not direct tivo) Am I still able to use TivoServer? I installed it and the "fake" tivo shows on my real TiVo but I'm not able to access it because my Tivo says the "fake" tivo is not authorized.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivoserver only works with tivos that have been "superpatched"


----------



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

Understood. And from what I know Superpatch is not an option for me because I don't want anyone to mess with the Prom on my system.

One unit is a 540 and the other is a 240 if the first 3 numbers of the TSN specify the model


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the 240 should be superpatchable with just software mods,


----------



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

Ok since the 240 is in the wrong room for my needs can you point me to a thread with instructuctions on the quickest way to take the shows I have recorded and move them to my PC? 

I'm not using the desktop software and I know I can use the built in web server and "download" each file one at a time but thats slow.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Then hack the 240. It doesn't matter where it is to do whatever from it.


----------



## MannyL (May 2, 2002)

If I "hack" the 240 so I can use Tivoserver I still would have to go to the room it's located in to watch content that is on the Tivoserver wouldn't I?

This means I'd have to relocate it upstairs which is not a problem


----------

